# Ammonia Alert! North York



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Just a heads up my tap water usually reads 0ppm ammonia out of the tap is currently at .25ppm. And that's being filtered through a fine carbon block. 

I learned the hard way after loosing all a tank full of royals after doing a routine water change when my tap was at .50ppm.  last Fall. It would seem there are chlormines & lord knows what else is being added seasonally to our waters. 

If you plan on doing a water change test your water first! Time to break out several of my 20 gallon rubber maids garbage pails that usually hold r/o normally and triple dose with prime.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems odd that that small amount of ammonia would kill off your fish. Assuming 50% water change, that .5 would be reduced to .25, which the filter should have quickly handled. Still, I guess caution is in order.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss, but it seems odd that that small amount of ammonia would kill off your fish. Assuming 50% water change, that .5 would be reduced to .25, which the filter should have quickly handled. Still, I guess caution is in order.


Thanks Bill.

Its not uncommon unfortunately and I've heard a lot of people have had this happen in the Spring as well as the fall. At this point I'd rather be safe then sorry. Everyone will get aged triple dosed water or r/o.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wow, thanks for the warning. I think maybe this is what happened to Jackson?

Guess I'll have to break out the FW test kits and OD on prime. Frig - this is probably why we lost one of our GN the other day


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> wow, thanks for the warning. I think maybe this is what happened to Jackson?
> 
> Guess I'll have to break out the FW test kits and OD on prime. Frig - this is probably why we lost one of our GN the other day


Quite possibly he is not that far from me.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Some times, it's not the amount of ammonia in the tab water that kills right away. As long as it's enough to set off a cycle, that is what will get your fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

wow thanks for the heads up. So sorry for your loss. 

Time to crack open my test kit.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

The ammonia alert is still in affect!!!! 

I checked my tap water this morning, and it read to just between 0.25 and 0.50 (in Scarb).

So again, remember to OD prime and if possible, age the water.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Hitch said:


> The ammonia alert is still in affect!!!!
> 
> I checked my tap water this morning, and it read to just between 0.25 and 0.50 (in Scarb).
> 
> So again, remember to OD prime and if possible, age the water.


Yep having the same issue here.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

wish i saw this thread sooner. i just did a big water change to all my tanks last night. Hope nothing goes wrong .


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Everything should be fine as long as you didnt introduce any delicate fish. Or the ammonia spiked so high that it started cycle (similar to what zebrapl3co said). 

But either way, if something was wrong, you would know by now. So I would say don't worry too much.

I only checked because one of my plecos was acting kinda peculiar.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

I just did a water check and everythings normal. But the tap water definately has ammonia in it, like you said at .25 to .50


----------



## Mattsmom (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up... I don't test my tap water as often as I should...

Brampton's water (west of 410) is fine... 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, smidgen above 0 nitrates and the pH is 7.4.

If any of your water conditioners detoxifies ammonia (like Prime), you can detoxify that amount of measurable ammonia with some extra doses (with Prime you can safely add 4 extra doses). 

Hope no one has any problems...

Michele


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ack! I just did a %90 on my big pleco tank. Damn it, now I know why I was having green water. I keep changing more water and the green water just keep getting worst.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Ack! I just did a %90 on my big pleco tank. Damn it, now I know why I was having green water. I keep changing more water and the green water just keep getting worst.


As far as I know, you won't get rid of green water with water changes. Try a 3 day black-out with no lights, no food & a cover over the tank, or buy / burrow from somebody a UV sterilizer.


----------

